# Ground Cloves



## kattobrn (Aug 1, 2013)

Has anyone used ground cloves in a soap? I was thinking of a cinnamon and clove soap. What do you think?


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 1, 2013)

You could try it but it may make your soap scratchy.  I would probably infuse my oils with them instead of adding directly to my soap.  I'm sure someone who's tried it will pop in and give their experience with it.  Haven't tried it myself.  I generally infuse paprika, tumeric etc into oils and strain them out.


----------



## mbeachysoap (Aug 3, 2013)

YES! And to this day it is my favorite! You really need to grind them down or they become to scratchy .. I used a hammer and pounded them to almost a powder lol! They give an awesome smell and turn the color into a beautiful light green. As far as cinnamon .. haven't used it as I have heard it can be harsh to the skin. Good luck and let us know how it turns out! :smile:


----------



## kattobrn (Aug 3, 2013)

I found ground cloves in the spice area, will that work or should I ground them more?


KattOBRN


----------



## savonierre (Aug 3, 2013)

That should work..or if you have a grinder you could try making them finer.


----------



## mbeachysoap (Aug 7, 2013)

Depends on your preference .. My first batch I did not grind them down enough and had clumps falling into my shower as I used it .. that was kind of yucky .. then I used the clove powder in the grocery store and it smelled and looked nice but it just didn't have the exfoliant feeling I was looking for. Got it right the third time .. thank goodness I started with small batches. So it all depends on what you want. I have a new batch of clove soap curing as we speak .. we all love it. I do hope to get an update on how yours turned out 8)


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 8, 2013)

*Yes! I love to do this.*

I just buy the ground cloves at the grocery store. When I make milk and honey soap, I always divide in half and make 1/2 into spiced milk and honey. I just use cinnamon, nutmeg and cloves right off my spice shelf. I sprinkled some whole cloves on top for decoration once, but I didn't really like that b/c the cloves were a bit stabby and I hadn't taken my soap slicer into account, so some of the bars were kind of mangled from being sliced and the whole cloves being dragged down through the bar.

I would not try to get a scrubby effect from ground spices. I feel like that might be too harsh or irritating. I would add ground oatmeal for the scrubbing effect.

I have never had the cloves turn my soap green. They just say the same dark reddish/brown color they are in the bottle. Perhaps that poster used fresh cloves?


----------

